# cusor "verstecken"



## der Pate (29. Mai 2004)

ich wollte mal fragen wie ich es machen kann, dass ich den cursor über meinem applet unsichtbar mache.  :?:  :bahnhof:


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Mai 2004)

In dem Du Dir einen unsichtbaren Cursor schreibst. Standardmäßig kann man ihn, glaube ich, nicht unsichtbar machen. Also wirst Du wohl einen Cursor schreiben müssen, in dem Du ihn von der Klasse java.awt.Cursor ableitest.


----------



## der Pate (30. Mai 2004)

danke

[schild=13 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]an die arbeit mach[/schild]


----------

